# Crazy price for Sage cleaning tablets



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01C85OC12

£130 ? WTF?!!!

Can I just buy this instead?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VEFXRO

It's just Cafiza isn't it?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I use Puly cleaning and descaling products and have since the day I bought it. They are perfectly fine and don't affect warranty.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

BTW buy the Sage tablets if you want them from the Sage website and they are about £1 per tablet. I've seen a number of these sort of "deals" on Amazon, I don't know who falls for them and purchases them.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

That is a lot for 48 tablets...blimey. I did buy a pack of 12 OEM tablets from Sage when I purchased my naked portafilter, but I will be replacing them with Puly from now on. My concern was warranty-related however I now know this was unfounded.

Mind you, I should buy a few packs from Sage and sell them for £100 each on Ebay - that would be a real bargain!


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I bought these (200 x 2g) for less than £20, and they seem to be doing the job . . .

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cleaning-suitable-automatic-machines-espresso/dp/B00FDYYE50/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1464265886&sr=8-10&keywords=coffee+cleaning+tablets

Note these are just for cleaning, not descaling.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

R6GYY said:


> I bought these (200 x 2g) for less than £20, and they seem to be doing the job . . .
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cleaning-suitable-automatic-machines-espresso/dp/B00FDYYE50/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1464265886&sr=8-10&keywords=coffee+cleaning+tablets
> 
> Note these are just for cleaning, not descaling.


Reg, are the 2g tablets you bought the same size (diameter & thickness) as teh Sage tablets i.e. are teh Sage tablets 2g tablets ?


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes they are. Or at least I think so. The Sage ones have been used up now, but I'm sure they are the same size, or very near. I've had no problems and will buy them again if I ever run out.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Thx Reg. I will post another topic to double check


----------

